# The Official Who's Got What Thread



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2006)

The point of this thread is simple - it's a list of each game for Wii, and who here at TBT has it.  You can use the list to know who to ask for help if you need it, if you'd like to find someone to talk about a game with, or anything else it may help you with.  Please post in this thread any games you have, and whenver you get more post again.  I'll update it as often as possible in the 2nd post.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Call of Duty 3*
Dark Mirage
StormCommander

*DBZ: Tenkaichi 2*
DarthGohan1
Super_Naruto
Gengar

*Elebits*
Gengar
Fabio
RJWii2
Charlie

*Excite Truck*
Gabbylala
Gengar

*Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*
Bulerias
??CreativeGirl??
Dark Mirage
DragonFlamez
EvilMonkey158
Gabbylala
Gengar
RJWii2
Sealed
Shadow_Link_92
Sporge27
Charlie

*Madden 07*
Koehler
Charlie

*Marvel Ultimate Alliance*
Gengar
Koehler

*Need for Speed: Carbon*
Shadow_Link_92

*Rapala:Tournarment Fishing*
Gabbylala

*Rayman: Raving Rabbids*


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 19, 2006)

I have Call of Duty 3.  (not Wii Sports yet though, since I couldn't get a Wii)


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 19, 2006)

Wait, so you have a game.. but not a system?


----------



## Grawr (Nov 19, 2006)

I have Wii sports, Exite Truck, and Marvel Ultimate Alliance.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 19, 2006)

Just wii sports for me.


----------



## Justin (Nov 19, 2006)

Wii Sports
Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz 
The Legend of Zelda : Twilight Princess


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Nov 19, 2006)

Wii Sports
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 19, 2006)

Zip none..

But since Bul is in heaven with his wii:

*Bulerias has:*
Twilight Princess
Wii Sports

That's all I know he has anyway.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 19, 2006)

Put me up for Zelda Red Steel and Monkey Ball

Whoops and wii sports...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 19, 2006)

You guys stink, really since creativegirl put it in her sig that she has one tortmenting those who don't have one.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> You guys stink, really since creativegirl put it in her sig that she has one tortmenting those who don't have one.


 Don't worry man...I'm not gonna lie that it probably isn't awesome to not have a Wii right away, but I'm sure you'll be able to have one by the end of the year...

I mean if a third of TBT has a Wii after only half a million were released, anyone will be able to after 4 million (which is the number by the end of the year).


----------



## Grawr (Nov 19, 2006)

All you guys now have to go and write down your Wii codes so we can mail each other with the message board! I've kinda been talkin' to Bul, but I have a strong feeling hes been playin' Twilight Princess a lot. He sent me his Mii, and I sent him mine. Its fun stuff!

Also, I'm gonna be headin' to EB tommorow again, so this post will soon be updated with a new game.


----------



## Micah (Nov 21, 2006)

I bought Marvel Ultimate Alliance, Madden 07 and Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz even though I don't have a Wii yet.


----------



## Dark Mirage (Nov 21, 2006)

I have Red Steel Twilight Princess, and Call of Duty 3 though no wii yet but i expect one soon like within tywo months till then ill play my ps2 :lol:


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 21, 2006)

Can I list Virtual Console games here?  I suppose I will.

Wii Sports
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
F-Zero (SNES)
Bomberman '93 (Turbo-Grafx)
Bonk's Adventure (Turbo-Grafx)
The Legend of Zelda (NES)


----------



## Zero_13 (Nov 21, 2006)

I only got Wii Sports  :gyroiddoh: 

I'll post when I get LoZ: TP..


----------



## EvilMonkey158 (Nov 22, 2006)

Until x-mas, it's just wii sports for me


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok,
Wii
Twilight Princess
Wii Sports
Red Steel.


There was no reason for me to buy COD3, because I already own it for xBox.


----------



## sealed (Dec 22, 2006)

I got Red Steel & Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess. But I am getting Dragon Ball Z for x-mas.    
^_^			 I also plan to get the following: Elebits, Excite Truck, & Rayman.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2006)

Twilight Princess
Red Steel
Need For Speed: Carbon


In two days, at least.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, I got TP a long time ago...you might wanna add that.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

List of thing I have.


List:
-The Lengend of Zelda:Twilight Princess
-Spongebob Squarepants:Creature From The Krusty Krab
-Trauma Center:Second Opinion
-Rapala:Tournarment Fishing
-WII Sports
-Super MonkeyBall:Banana Blitz
-Exite Truck


Thats all.


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 22, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> List of thing I have.
> 
> 
> List:
> ...


 Rapala Fishing?

*barfs*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its fun.I play it all the time.You just have to try it.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 22, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Spongebob Squarepants

*barfs*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

It came with the bundle.Its boring.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays everyone!!!

Anyway, g'head and add Rayman Raving Rabbids, DragonballZ Budakai Tenkaichi 2, and Elebits to the stuff I have.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 25, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays everyone!!!
> 
> Anyway, g'head and add Rayman Raving Rabbids, DragonballZ Budakai Tenkaichi 2, and Elebits to the stuff I have.


 I want the rayman game but I can't find it.


----------



## EvilMonkey158 (Dec 26, 2006)

got 4 new games for christmas:
-The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess
-Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz
-Red Steel
-Excite Truck


----------



## Grawr (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh, my brother got Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz...so add that as well, please.


----------



## Justin (Dec 26, 2006)

I got Elebits yesterday, add it please.


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 26, 2006)

I added everyone up to here, I believe.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 26, 2006)

i have elebits, wii sports, twilight princess, madden 07 and trama center


----------



## sealed (Dec 27, 2006)

I just got Rayman & Elebits yesterday, so add that pls.


----------



## Zero_13 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have Wii Sports and Zelda Twilight Princess.


----------



## Brewster (Dec 27, 2006)

Twilight Princess & Wii Sports


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Dec 27, 2006)

Pokefab has:

Wii Sports
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Trauma Center: Second Opinion
Call of Duty 3


----------



## goobashel (Dec 28, 2006)

i have Wii sports and zelda tp


----------



## Gabby (Dec 28, 2006)

I got rayman


----------



## Gabby (Dec 29, 2006)

Got elebits


----------



## SL92 (Jan 5, 2007)

Why am I the only one with Need For Speed Carbon =(


----------



## Blackblade46 (Jan 5, 2007)

I got madden 07 and need for speed carbon   
B)


----------



## Blackblade46 (Jan 5, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Why am I the only one with Need For Speed Carbon =( [/quote]
 I have it too! Best game yet for Wii


----------



## SL92 (Jan 5, 2007)

Blackblade46 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Why am I the only one with Need For Speed Carbon =(


I have it too! Best game yet for Wii [/quote]
 You're telling me =) 




I've escaped 58 different police pursuits so far... I speed a lot, I guess. My longest pursuit was a whopping 38 minutes.


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

I got rayman.


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2007)

Twilight Princess and Wii Sports.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

I got:
Rayman
TP
Exite Truck
Wii Sports
Red Steel.


----------



## Justin (Jan 18, 2007)

Got warioware.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 18, 2007)

Add me for Elebits and Wario Ware.


----------



## Copper (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope this is ok to use this thread still since well people are still going to get Wii games and some people are still getting Wiis (like me) anyways heres what I have

Wii Sports
Sonic and the Secret Rings
Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz  

  
^_^


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 9, 2007)

Wii Sports
Red Steel
Excite Truck
Rayman: Raving Rabbids


----------



## Jaccotine (Apr 12, 2007)

Ive these games

Wii Sports
Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz
The Legend of Zelda : Twilight Princess
Call of Duty 3


----------



## Micah (Apr 12, 2007)

I got Super Paper Mario. I forgot Wii Sports also.


----------



## LadyAnayumi (Sep 16, 2007)

I have Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess and Wii Sports.
Plan on getting AC: Wii, PBR, and SSBB sometime though ;D


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 16, 2007)

LadyAnayumi said:
			
		

> I have Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess and Wii Sports.
> Plan on getting AC: Wii, PBR, and SSBB sometime though ;D


 Maybe think of getting Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn when that comes out?


----------



## LadyAnayumi (Sep 16, 2007)

Fire Emblem isn't really my thing. I suck at most strategy games really =|
But, one of my friends has sorta gotten me into it, so I might think about giving it a go.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 16, 2007)

LadyAnayumi said:
			
		

> I have Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess and Wii Sports.
> Plan on getting AC: Wii, PBR, and SSBB sometime though ;D


 Don't get PBR.


Really...

Don't make the same mistake I made. >.<


----------



## Nate (Sep 16, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> LadyAnayumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's not bad, but I'd rent it if I were them.


----------



## LadyAnayumi (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess I could rent it first. I wouldn't mind really.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 16, 2007)

LadyAnayumi said:
			
		

> Fire Emblem isn't really my thing. I suck at most strategy games really =|
> But, one of my friends has sorta gotten me into it, so I might think about giving it a go.


 Ohhhh.  Well, at least give it a rent, because I'm seriously concerned for Fire Emblem as a franchise in the US.  It's been selling somewhat poorly because of lack of advertisement and stuff, so they might stop releasing them in the US.


----------



## LadyAnayumi (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh wow 
Yea, it is more of a Japanese thing if you ask me.
But I guess I could try it sometime.

Heh, amazing.
I'm a big fan of all things Japanese.
Yet...
This never really caught my eye XD
Oh well.


----------



## LadyAnayumi (Apr 29, 2008)

*Can finally update her library*

Cooking Mama: Cook Off
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Guitar Hero III
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Wii Sports


----------

